# HVAC Lights.



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

I've been redoing the car with a red scheme. I've got the cluster in red, stereo in red, now I just need to get the HVAC to shine red. I can get the tiny LEDs back there, but I'm having trouble finding a type of LED that would be red and would fit and wouldn't blow up from taking 12 volts. Anyone with a little electrical knowledge able to help me out? Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say go to radio shack and ask for some red 12 volt led's and see what they've got.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Tried that.*

I've tried that, but the 12 volt LEDs that I got aren't very bright at all. If the car is pitch black, you can see a very faint tint of pink coming from the LED once inside the HVAC. I found one that is supposed to put out a whole lot more light, but... it's less than a 12-volt. Would this work? Or would it just short out?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

You could use these:
http://superbrightleds.com/leds/r_specs.htm
along with 
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_011_002_014_002&product_id=271-1113

I did an orange to blue conversion in my Talon.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Why not use a super white #194 bulb instead of leds then put a red bulb cover over it. That's what i did except i used blue bulb covers in both my dash and HVAC panel & it looks good at night...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you really wanted LED's and the only ones bright enough operate on less than 12 VDC, then you'll have to find out how to step the voltage down. I'd guess it's not all the hard or expensive to do, you just need to find out how to do that.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

http://superbrightleds.com/1157.htm


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

Ive done exactly what yer doing to your car to mine. ONly difference is i did mine in green. I just ordered some green 194 LED's off of ebay for cheap and they work like a charm. I have a pic of it ill have to get it up one of these days.

But the bulb behind the HVAC is a single 194. Also if you get the LED's for your dash get the LED's that have the concave conical top. The normal shaped LED bulb has a far too directional light pattern. the conical bulb will have a wider light pattern


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

These are the kind of LEDs you want 

I have the green version of these in my dash and they work with the dimmer switch


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*#194 bulbs.*

I did the dash and as many of the bulbs as I could with 194s, even some tight squeezes, but the lights in the HVAC are originally LEDs and they barely fit into the back of the HVAC and they have a weird wiring setup that only LEDs would work. Thanks for the info on the superbrights though... I think those would work.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*More specific*

Now that I think about it, I don't know if even the superbright LEDs would work if I had to put a resistor in the circuit, because from what I'm beginning to gather from reading posts is that I have a different HVAC, which I do, and I forgot to mention. I have a GXE model which has a different HVAC, it has the turn knob fan control and vacuum controlled buttons for the air flow changers. And the connector that holds the LED looks like the tiny ones from the dash for the engine/battery/oil/etc lights, except the LED wraps around the holder in a little track and the to the top. So when the holder is put in and turned the connectors on the LED will line up with contacts on the board in the back of the HVAC. I suppose I could get a resistor in there, but that be quite the mod.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

By no means is installing in LEDs a drop in procedure. I had to drill and use hot glue and file etc, to do mine.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

man yes led's is a drop in procedure if you get them in the proper bulb configuration. 

But as for the tiny lights i dont remember what the size is but they are not LED's they are incandescent. adn you can buy those bulbs at pepboys and any other auto store. But its highly unlikely you will find those little bulbs in other colors your only other option is to get the bulb condoms for them


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*[email protected]#%$#%#Q#@*

Check old threads...... I took off the controls and the plastic platetapped the front of it and taped off the blue part for the cold air. Then I painted the back side of the cover with stained glass paint let dry then removed the tape and kept the stock bulbs//////////// HOW HARD IS THAT>>>


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*I tried searching.*

First, I did try searching, but the day I posted the message the search kept returning me a script error so I couldn't see if there were any posts already about it, so I just took a shot and posted it.

Second, I didn't even know that the front panel comes off... I've had the thing apart with about every piece taken off that I could manage to disassemble to try and get to the insde of it to maybe pull out the overlays or use colored paint or tape. I guess I'll have to take another look at it. Exactly how did you pop it off? I know some of those pieces just won't come apart unless you pry apart 3 of those darn clips at the same time.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^umm is ther a difference between a b-13 and b-14 hvac you two?


----------

